# Libronix S.....l......o.......wwww



## D. Paul (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas as to why my Libronix program takes several minutes to open? I know it's a large program but....


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 13, 2008)

Is this a new phenom or has it been like this for some time?
Have you defragged recently?
Have you run any maintentance utilities lately?
How much space do you have on your drive?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 13, 2008)

Which version are you running?


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 14, 2008)

My Mac alpha runs lickity split.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Aug 14, 2008)

We would need more information to better address your performance issues.

A couple of things to consider in addition to those already mentioned would be to see if you have enough RAM. If you have an older computer with 512 MB RAM or 1GB RAM but are running VISTA you would likely benefit from additional RAM.

Where did you install the program resources? If they are being accessed off an externally attached HD etc that could be your performance issue. Another possibility is that LOGOS is trying to connect out to the internet and you are having to wait for that to timeout if your internet is not always on. I think there are settings in there to disable playing the introduction music etc that may help a bit in loading the program faster as well.

Also, how slow is slow? The program definately won't come up instantly. But it should be able to startup in 5-10 seconds on a modest system.


----------



## D. Paul (Aug 14, 2008)

OK, let's see...

Version 3.0e
It's been a long term issue. 
It takes about 2 full mins for program to come up.
I've defragged recently
I have about 13 gb free of 72
I'm not running MAC, lawrence
Not using Vista. Still XP
No Xternal HD

I did add some annotations files from an external source a while back but it was slow before.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmmmm.

I'm no expert on computers. However, you have the most recent release, have defragged, have available space on your machine, and are running XP. Libronix runs GREAT on XP . . . ordinarily. How old is your computer? Libronix is a memory intensive program and is quite sensitive to processor speed and available memory. 2 minutes is ridiculous. I do *not* have a fast notebook and it only took 9 seconds to load (with 4,100+ resources!!!).

Sorry, over my head.


----------



## Wannabee (Aug 14, 2008)

Processor speed and RAM are issues as well. Lobronix can be quite a memory pig.

Also, if you have it set to open to previous view, and you have any sort of exegetical digest or function requiring a lot of power open, it automatically begins processing that window over again upon restart.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 14, 2008)

Joe has a good point. I think the best course is to always set Libronix to open with a blank window. Better to save your set up as a "Desktop" and load it after Libronix fully loads.


----------



## D. Paul (Aug 14, 2008)

I do believe it is a RAM issue. My Comp runs a 1.8 Pentium w/ 224 MB RAM.

Some other progs are slow but not like Libronix. My Comp is almost 7 yrs old.

So, upgrade Memory?


----------



## Seb (Aug 14, 2008)

YES!

It's paging memory to the hard dive.


----------



## Seb (Aug 14, 2008)

And with a 7 year old PC I hope you're backing up the important stuff on a regular basis.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 14, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> I do believe it is a RAM issue. My Comp runs a 1.8 Pentium w/ 224 MB RAM.
> 
> Some other progs are slow but not like Libronix. My Comp is almost 7 yrs old.
> 
> So, upgrade Memory?



It's up to you. This may sound crazy, but it would probably be more efficient to get a new PC. I had an old EMachine (2.0GHz) with 756B RAM. To buy 2GB, it was about $75-100 (because it was old SDRAM). I got an entirely new HP for $350. I could have gotten another EMachine for $200.


----------



## philgons (Aug 14, 2008)

*Time for a New Computer*



D. Paul said:


> So, upgrade Memory?



I'm with Fred. Definitely buy a new machine. Upgrading memory on an old machine like that would not be a very cost effective solution.


----------



## Wannabee (Aug 15, 2008)

Buy a new machine. Dollar for dollar, you can't touch the deals these days. Depending on your cash flow, check out HP and Dell. Compare and get on their email list. They'll email you sales now and then. Know what you want, then jump on a sale. They should have back to school sales coming up.

For personal computers (as opposed to business), HP customer service is better than Dell. But, if you can get a business computer and deal with the business technical support department of Dell, they're very good. We're looking into a Dell laptop right now because my son can get it on a business account.


----------



## D. Paul (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, that's probably best, But then you know what will happen? I'll be here bugging y'all on the best methods for data transfer.


----------



## Seb (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Donald,

Do you know exactly what brand and model computer yours is?

Just curious, I'd like to look at a couple of options for you.


----------



## D. Paul (Aug 17, 2008)

Seb said:


> Hey Donald,
> 
> Do you know exactly what brand and model computer yours is?
> 
> Just curious, I'd like to look at a couple of options for you.



Yes, sir. It is a HP 751n.
(I noticed you live in Bradenton. Stop by and say hello to my mom for me!)


----------



## Seb (Aug 17, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Donald,
> ...



Even though your system's kind of old, it's specs are not too bad. If you're wanting to buy some time before you need a new PC a RAM upgrade is not a bad decision.

Here's the product page for your computer: Product information*HP Pavilion 751n Desktop PC (US/CAN)

Your system uses DDR 266 (PC 2100) type RAM

You could get 512MB stick of it from: Newegg.com - DDR 266 (PC 2100), Desktop Memory, Memory, Computer Hardware delivered for $23.00 or 1 GB for $37.00.

Either 512MB or 1GB would make big difference for you. It becomes a matter of how much do you want to spend. If you wanted to try and be thrifty you could buy the 512MB and see how it treats you. If it wasn't enough, you could order another stick and replace your original factory memory with it.

And here's the instructions for installing RAM in your system: Upgrading Memory (RAM)*

I'm always surprised how many "threads" run through Bradenton. Is your mom going to be taken care of with this hurricane that's about to be on our doorstep?


----------

